# Hello I'm New Here!!!



## delanstar (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello! i'm new here, i just starting working out again monday...i have to work off all of that thanksgiving food, haha. i'm in the military currently. i used to work out a little here and there a few years ago when i was stationed in Florida, but now i'm stationed in South Carolina now, originally from Texas. where do i begin on this workingout/ bodybuilding thing? i want to be in better shape, and feel better about myself. i'm 23 years old 6'1 207lbs and i'm about 17% BF... i want to be at like 185lbs and 6-10% BF. i want to build my body up for the most part, or i wouldn't be here asking for advice . my genetics suck i think, but i've been told i can work it to my advantage, i have a smaller upper body, but big legs. monday i began working out, i did triceps/biceps, and today i did back/abs & chest. i don't know if this is good, but i'm open to any suggetions. my eating habits have gotten better this week, tuna, whole wheat bread, oatmeal, chicken, veggies, fruits etc...

i've also starting taking a creatine called TRAC by MHP...what's yalls take on it? ive also incorporated Nitro-tech into my diet for protein, i don't like Nitro-Tech, but i had it left over, so i'm finishing it up. my workouts are a little conflicted because , i have to do PT(physical training) with my unit 3 times a week, so that's a lot of cardio, any suggesstions? i'm open, and THANKS!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome, Look up P/RR/S, It's awesome and you can work it to your schedule!!!


----------



## delanstar (Nov 30, 2004)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Welcome, Look up P/RR/S, It's awesome and you can work it to your schedule!!!


 i have a question? what is p/rr/s? never heard of it...


----------



## Newt (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome, I'm new too.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Welcome, Look up P/RR/S, It's awesome and you can work it to your schedule!!!



Damn, get of Gp's jock man..  

PRRS is a good program for those that DONT know how to create their own.

Welcome to IM


----------



## delanstar (Nov 30, 2004)

Newt said:
			
		

> Welcome, I'm new too.


 hey thanks, i see you're from Texas right on, so am i..haha i'm from Houston originally!


----------



## delanstar (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, get of Gp's jock man..
> 
> PRRS is a good program for those that DONT know how to create their own.
> 
> Welcome to IM


 Hey Thanks! yeah i'm sorta new, and i asked in my 1st post, for any suggestions to help me create a work out plan, i just started monday...so i'm basically a beginner all over again, i haven't remotely done bodybuilding/working-out hardcore in like a year and a half. thanks for clarifying that for me, i actually went to do a search on it.


----------



## delanstar (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, get of Gp's jock man..
> 
> PRRS is a good program for those that DONT know how to create their own.
> 
> Welcome to IM


 Hey Thanks! yeah i'm sorta new, and i asked in my 1st post, for any suggestions to help me create a work out plan, i just started monday...so i'm basically a beginner all over again, i haven't remotely done bodybuilding/working-out hardcore in like a year and a half. thanks for clarifying that for me, i actually went to do a search on it. someone actually suggested the program to me....


----------



## delanstar (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, get of Gp's jock man..
> 
> PRRS is a good program for those that DONT know how to create their own.
> 
> Welcome to IM


 hey thanks for clarifying that for me, i'm new here, so i've asked for many suggestions on what i should do as for a work out plan, i just started monday, so someone sugessted this program to me, so i asked what it was! i did a little research and found out. it's a little hard working the workouts into my military work and college at night, plus with the physical training we do mon,wed,and fri( a lot of cardio).haha i appreciate your help... and thanks for welcoming me...!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2004)

delanstar welcome to IM!


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> delanstar welcome to IM!


 Hey, thanks a lot for the welcome, i really appreciate it!


----------



## Cyber_Pinky (Dec 1, 2004)

You probably don't need to spend the money on Creatine this early in your schedule... I'd wait until you hit your first plateau.


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Cyber_Pinky said:
			
		

> You probably don't need to spend the money on Creatine this early in your schedule... I'd wait until you hit your first plateau.


 oh ok...*like what should i use?* i've been searching a lot, but i did buy some creatine, which i'm currently using and i have protein. i've also cut soda out of my diet, like today for lunch i ate at subway..hehe roast beef, turkey w/swiss, mustard, oil and vineger, loaded with veggies on oat wheat bread, with a half water and diet soda mixture, i'm doing this, becuase i've cut soda out of my diet, and i drink mainly water now. i'm in the military ,and it's preached over and over to us to stay hydrated, plus water is better for my body...hehe i've also been trying to keep my protein up, i'm 23, 207lbs 17%bf and i'm 6'1


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Cyber_Pinky said:
			
		

> You probably don't need to spend the money on Creatine this early in your schedule... I'd wait until you hit your first plateau.



There is NO reason that he cant use creatine.  That along with protein, and a multi are beneficial.


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There is NO reason that he cant use creatine.  That along with protein, and a multi are beneficial.


 hey thanks PreMier! i was told that it was ok to use protein, creatine, multivitamins and to incorporate it all into my diet and workout schedule....so i appreciate your advice


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There is NO reason that he cant use creatine.  That along with protein, and a multi are beneficial.


Would I be on your jock if I agreed with you???    
It is a great program though!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

No.  It just seems like people push prrs onto others, like it is the greatest thing since white bread.  I am only saying that he should search the forum, and try to create his own routine.  As long as you follow basic periodization principals, then prrs isnt special at all.


----------

